# red tiger oscars



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

these are my tigr oscars in my 77gal jus wanted to share a recent pic :smile: they are arround 7 1/2 - 9 inches long.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice colour


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

real pretty, I had one that looked like that named tiger, I gave him up for my reds. got names for them?


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

nice ive always liked those oscars


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pcrose said:


> real pretty, I had one that looked like that named tiger, I gave him up for my reds. got names for them?


 thanks guys, pcrose you asked if i had names yet. yes!! the big one is named PONCHO and the small one is STRIKER.....


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Holy crap!

Those are some great colors man!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

One of Frank's dog's names is Poncho


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah very good colouration on them


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pcrose said:


> One of Frank's dog's names is Poncho


 that is so funny!! because i named him after my grandpa's black lab who i grew up with , and seeing how oscars wag their tales when you have food. and i can't have a dog in my place, and i always wanted to get a dog and call him poncho!!!!! wow to cool


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hahahahaha you named it after a dog


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yep he is my appartment pooch.....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what the hell is an "appartment pooch"?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

slang for dog!!!


----------

